# How to increase Aggression+Growth in red bellies



## daredevil6534 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have two red bellies, they are three inches and I have had them for 3 months, how can I increase aggression so they eat when I am in front of them, and how do I make them grow????


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

get rid of them and get some cariba. Other than that, you'll have to live with it.


----------



## daredevil6534 (Dec 8, 2007)

r cariba the most aggessive pirhana????If yes, will they get along with my red bellies.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

They are pretty aggressive, do some searching on this site.


----------



## daredevil6534 (Dec 8, 2007)

would they get along wit red belly's?????


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

they might, and they might not. Depends on the individual fish. Chances are that they will.

you can also put them in a high traffic area, so they get used to you.


----------



## daredevil6534 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well I have two red bellys in my 40 gallon they are 3 inches, and are flawlessly perfect, and do not fight at all, and I am not very worried about aggression, because they do eat pinky mice. Do you know of a website where I could get "cariba", I got my RBellies from Aquascape, but they do not have any cariba


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

To kinda answer your ?....
Temp would happen to raise their aggression and their eating habits...(Usually)......But other than that-Usually just luck of the draw-Each individual fish is different......

Other than that you will have to condition them to eat in front of you if not raised from small guys...Once again this is just a "usually" answer also....


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

you would need a bigger tank. Just put them in a high traffic area, keep up on water changes (once a week), and feed them catfish, shrimp, tilapia, or any other white fish. No feeders, no mice. Nothing a live. Water quality and correct food will give you some nice big happy and healthy reds.


----------



## daredevil6534 (Dec 8, 2007)

If I do keep them on this strict diet, how long until they are fully grown, or at least 4 inches. (they are 2.5 now)


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I got mine at about 1-2", in July. My biggest is 6" and my smallest is 4". So 5 about 4-5 months they should be about 4". They will slow down when they hit 6". Like AK said, temp has a lot to do with aggression.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> To kinda answer your ?....
> Temp would happen to raise their aggression and their eating habits...(Usually)......But other than that-Usually just luck of the draw-Each individual fish is different......
> 
> Other than that you will have to condition them to eat in front of you if not raised from small guys...Once again this is just a "usually" answer also....


I agree with AKSkirmish, raising temperatures raises their metabolism so they burn a lot more energy and will eat more as well as be more active.

Try and spend a lot more time in front of the tank so that they get used to you, or you could just put the tank in a high traffic area, this will help their skiddishness.


----------



## daredevil6534 (Dec 8, 2007)

how high temp are we talking??? like 80?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Feed less in bigger paportions, and bigger groups like 5 rbps or mixed shoals seems to be more agressive. Also like mentioned raise water temp but i really dont recommend that cuz they might get too aggressive and fight eachother.


----------



## daredevil6534 (Dec 8, 2007)

well they have never fought eachother before, and there are all ways goldfish in there.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I suggest you get a 125 gallon tank and gett 5 piranhas and they will grow to a nice size in there and will be aggressive. They are more aggressive durring feedings when theres more of them because there is competition for food.


----------



## daredevil6534 (Dec 8, 2007)

should I get baby RBellies?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

No i wouldnt, they seem to be really aggressive to eachother and cannabalistic, id get 3" ones to start with and id start with 7 just incase one cannibalizes another one or two but its doubtfull


----------



## daredevil6534 (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks for your help. but do you know of anyplace online that has cheap aquariums???


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

You dont have a local shop around? Cuz shipping on a tank and stand can be real pricey. I got my tank shipping to there store for free here in my town. Other then that idk on the internet. But i do suggest a 125 gallon or bigger if you really want to be satisfied because people seem to upgrade alot and keep wanting a bigger tank so why not save some can and by a 125 cuz thats a decent size tank for 5 p's


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

take the goldfish out.
thats ur problem.
they wont be agressive cus there is always food for the taking. make food something that they are waiting for.

and raise the temp to like 80 or 82 like ak said. and be patient.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Besides goldfish are bad for them, and like said above^ i didnt know u have gold fish so ya they wont be aggressive cuz they havea constent food source and wont get really hungry to become aggressive. I suggest only feeding like maybe a small convict or 2 to them once a month and then like feed them a nice diet of raw shrimp,krill,talapia fillets, fishcat nuggets, salmon, prett much any white meat fish. Shrimp and krill increase there colors, just make sure everythings raw and has no seasoning.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

higer temp then they will be a bit more agressive but grow fast
clean water- up filtration to 10x water turnover per hour

other then that its really up to the fish and rbp are probably the least agressive and most skiddish so any other species is usually more agressive

if you want to keep you reds and add to the shoal you can get piraya, caribe or ternetzi (rbp thats wild- yellow belly instead of red)
keep the new fish the same size as the old ones and it should work


----------



## daredevil6534 (Dec 8, 2007)

alrght thanx!


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

yea you need a bigger tank for what you are looking for and the reds should grow atleast 1" per month but that growth rate will be reduced if you are feeding them feeders, you need them on fish fillets and shrimp, turning the heat up to 83 would be good for agression but I wouldn't do it because they will eventually attack each other even if they haven't yet in front of you. you must be patient in this game thats just key and keep up with the water changes.


----------

